# If you had 25-30k to Spend on Bay Boat



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

I know that's not a huge budget for a new bay boat but I can't see myself dropping 50k on a bay boat. I've seen some Blazer Bays that would definetly fit in my price range and a few Sea Hunts as well. Any other brands I should be looking at? Are the Pro-Line bay boats any good? 

We don't fish shallow so draft isn't important to us but we do ocassionaly run out 20-30 miles offshore when the weather is perfect. We're moving out of a 1996 21 foot Kenner to give you an idea of what we are used to now.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Shallow Sport


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

panga


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

blue wave

The market is flooded with all kinds of boats right now. You can find a barely used boat for a great price right now. Aso the boat show is coming up and if you have financing approved then you might want to wait and work on pricing there.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

_ but we do ocassionaly run out 20-30 miles offshore _

the big blue wave
triton
key west

bigger the better


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Big blue wave is pushing 50k or there abouts right? 

Thats right boat show is coming up and I'm off for a change. 

Keep the ideas coming, a slightly used boat is not out of the question either.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

was suggesting used, sorry

you aren't gonna find much in the new range, look at he price of bigger motors alone.....

decent tandem alum trailer, etc....


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

I don't mind slightly used as long as there is warranty and it's a 4 stroke. I may have to adjust my price range I guess I'll have a better idea after the boat show. Does anyone have a good idea on how much a dealer expects someone to offer off the list price of a boat?


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

See if Levi's Blackjack is still for sale -- think it was in the mid 30's.

*To me* that's the perfect bay rig for the middle / upper Texas coast.

It'll easily take you offshore.

Just my $.02.

Craig


----------



## WestBay (Sep 1, 2007)

monkeyman1 said:


> panga


x2


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

There are 5-10 phenomenal deals here on 2Cool for boats that are less than 3 years old and between 25K-30K. Sift thru the for sale section. I have never seen a buyers market like right now for that price range. Several are priced at 1/2 of what they were new just a couple of years ago.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

hoosierplugger said:


> See if Levi's Blackjack is still for sale -- think it was in the mid 30's.
> 
> *To me* that's the perfect bay rig for the middle / upper Texas coast.
> 
> ...


It is still for sale but the 2 stroke is a deal killer. I know that doesn't make sense to a lot of people but we've always had 2 strokes and we are ready to give a 4 stroke a try. Nice boats and of course made by Bill Kenner is a huge plus, we're fans


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

When I was looking for a new boat I came upon this one: Proline 22 SE Bay, Comes new with choice of new 150hp motor for $25000! Did some research, and it had good reviews on The Hull Truth website.
http://www.prolineboatsse.com/Boats/Bay22.html


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Barbarian said:


> There are 5-10 phenomenal deals here on 2Cool for boats that are less than 3 years old and between 25K-30K. Sift thru the for sale section. I have never seen a buyers market like right now for that price range. Several are priced at 1/2 of what they were new just a couple of years ago.


I look every day but the most of them are just a few years too old or are more designed for the lower coast.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

FishAfrica said:


> When I was looking for a new boat I came upon this one: Proline 22 SE Bay, Comes new with choice of new 150hp motor for $25000! Did some research, and it had good reviews on The Hull Truth website.
> http://www.prolineboatsse.com/Boats/Bay22.html


thanks for the link i'll check it out, I've also thought about a Panga but it seems like the nicer ones are the same price as a top of the line bay boat.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

today Im bubbas kenner someday maybe bubbas shallow sport best of both worlds ,shallow chop and deep OMG Im impressed with em.my 2cents


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

http://www.boatquest.com/Power/Cape-Horn/Category/Length/126515/Feet/USD/1/boats.aspx


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

sweenyite said:


> http://www.boatquest.com/Power/Cape-Horn/Category/Length/126515/Feet/USD/1/boats.aspx


I think we want to stay a little more tradtional style bay boat and plus a T-Top won't work with our current boat storage situation. Thanks for the link though!!


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

My recommendations - Blue Wave 2200 Pure Bay, Pathfinder 2200, Triton 220 - you get the idea.. All with anywhere from 200 to 250 HP. 

Also, look for any of the above in the 24 foot models. Sometimes you will find one sitting around and ready to go cheap!


----------



## bonehead (Jan 25, 2009)

If it was me I would look at the used shallow sport and the boat right in the classifieds here . If I had the money now I would jump on either one of those .


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

bonehead said:


> If it was me I would look at the used shallow sport and the boat right in the classifieds here . If I had the money now I would jump on either one of those .


Shallow Sports don't for the bill for us, even if that one can handle 4-6 foot seas. :rotfl:


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

ReelWork said:


> My recommendations - Blue Wave 2200 Pure Bay, Pathfinder 2200, Triton 220 - you get the idea.. All with anywhere from 200 to 250 HP.
> 
> Also, look for any of the above in the 24 foot models. Sometimes you will find one sitting around and ready to go cheap!


 I think you're on the right track, now I just have to the "one" I have plenty of time plus boat shopping is fun. Any opinions on 22 Champion Bay Champ?


----------



## LaAngler (Mar 11, 2008)

If the rumors of high fuel are correct, may be a good idea to wait for a true steal.


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

You should look at a Triumph before you make your mind up. It doesn't run shallow but it will take a pounding and still look good. I had a 190 Bay with a 140hp Suk and like a fool I sold it. The best boat and motor I've ever had. I need a shallow running boat now but the 2 I have run lately have hull issues (water in them). There were many a times running offshore I had the 190 airborne and most boats would have broken in two. Go to Triumph's web page (http://www.triumphboats.com) and watch the videos on how they test their boats-I like the bubba and field test. I don't know what you can throw at that boat that it cannot handle.


----------



## eesmike (Aug 18, 2010)

There's a really nice clean 07 Gulf Coast, 23 ft. VS at Rockport Marine. Only 70 hrs on engine, and very clean. They're asking 29K, but you can talk them down.


----------



## WillfishforFood (Apr 28, 2009)

Ill sell you my panga for 26k...its an 06 boca grande with all the stuff for the bay and offshore...let me know if your interested...


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

Kenner21 said:


> I look every day but the most of them are just a few years too old or are more designed for the lower coast.


Here are a few that look like potential candidates

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=316579

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=318758

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=314156

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=318317

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=317801

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=317755

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=316052

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=317282

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=317077

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=313988

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=316705

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=315919

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=315046


----------



## WillfishforFood (Apr 28, 2009)

and it just sips the fuel with the 140 zuk....


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

WillfishforFood said:


> Ill sell you my panga for 26k...its an 06 boca grande with all the stuff for the bay and offshore...let me know if your interested...


Feel free to send me the info, pics etc.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Barbarian said:


> Here are a few that look like potential candidates
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=316579
> 
> ...


No 2 strokes or T-tops DQ's most of those. I hadn't seen that 09 Pathfinder tough, thanks!


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Kenner21 said:


> I think you're on the right track, now I just have to the "one" I have plenty of time plus boat shopping is fun. Any opinions on 22 Champion Bay Champ?


Champion - great boats, they just don't make 'em anymore though! Brunswick cut many lines, however they kept Ranger going, which I considered, but personally I didn't want to get into something risking thy possibility they would go out of business with warranty issues, etc..

Oh yeah, I considered many many different makes including Shallow Sport, Gulf Coast, Nautic Star, Ranger, Triton, Pathfinder, Boston Whaler, Yellowfin, Shearwater, etc..

Granted, that is a wide range of boats from middle tier to upper, but you will need to just knock off each one by one as you narrow down.

Whaler/Yellowfin were beyond what I was willing to spend... Pathfinder/Triton/Shearwater lacked the seating and family capability I was looking for. Nautic Star was really close, but the Blue Wave won out.

Now, I didn't overlook the Shallow Sport or the Gulf Coasts... Basically I had just sold a Tunnel Hull and was tired of the negative effects of the tunnel (pounding in certain conditions and reduced top speed with not a LOT of gain in shallow performance). The Gulf Coast 25 Vari Side was high on my list actually, but with the limited seating ability and the lack of rear storage it quickly fell off the list - storage, seating and ride quality were 3 of the highest priorities.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Good post thank you, I found a 2110 bay sport Nautic Star with Yamaha 150 hp for 30,500 I'm curious as what the boat show deals will be like this year.

Scratch the Nautic Star 21, too narrow.


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

Hey Kenner 21. Just a thought here, but what about a couple of those with towers. Couldn't you take it off and resale it. A nice one should put another 1K+ back in your pocket. Just a thought that I have tossed around myself a couple of times.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Check out the Nautic Star 2400 - It's a nice boat! Was probably in the top 3 remaining when I narrowed down...


----------



## Scout177 (Oct 23, 2006)

I don't own one since Ike, but the Scout boat is an excellent boat although not popular in this part of the country. They have an air ride hull design that gives a smooth ride and have several hulls for deeper water use. Give their web site a look.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

i would sure look for a classic 25 outrage w a newer motor(s)


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

I'd seriously consider keeping the Kenner 21 if you like it. 

Your budget puts you in a comparable boat, or perhaps just a slight upgrade. Is it worth it? Only you can decide that- but today's economy is just made for having some cash socked away just in case of a double or triple dip.

Of course, keep your eyes peeled for a truly great deal while resisting the temptation to let that cash burn a hole in your pocket.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

I would just re-power mine with a new 2011 E-TECH.200hp.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Shoalwater.......


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

I will have a 22 MOSCA for sale in a few weeks.. .2007 175 suzuki with new power head that i will be letting go for $27k...


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

Nautic Star is alot of bang for the buck. At the boat shows two years ago, most of the boats sold on the floor were Nautic Star. Don't get me wrong about all the other boats I was drooling over, just that the price was alot more than most folks can swing.


----------



## robp (Jan 17, 2007)

I've got a BlazerBay 2220 with all the bells, Garmin gps 540s,Icom radio,on board battery charger, jack plate, Suzuki 150 four stroke, low hours and motor still under warranty. I can get you close to 30k. give me a call Rob 281-960-3345


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Tombo- 

Yeah I've been looking at a lot of those in the last few days online. Found 2400 Tournament 2009 leftover and the dealer is asking 41500 with a 250 Suzuki. Wonder what he'd really take? I've offically doubled what I wanted to spend at first  

We've talked about repowering the Kenner but I don't know about hanging a 13k dollar motor on a boat you probably couldn't sell the next day for 13k dollars. The boat needs some work and is definetly rough around the edges but it'll make a very affordable nice boat for someone who is willing to put a little elbow grease into her I just work too much.


----------



## txchief (Mar 29, 2010)

Take a look at the Sea Hunt's. XP-21 W/ yamaha 150 for under 30K. Dry ride and great lay out.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

robp said:


> I've got a BlazerBay 2220 with all the bells, Garmin gps 540s,Icom radio,on board battery charger, jack plate, Suzuki 150 four stroke, low hours and motor still under warranty. I can get you close to 30k. give me a call Rob 281-960-3345


Year, hours etc etc  What is your top speed with the 150?


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

txchief said:


> Take a look at the Sea Hunt's. XP-21 W/ yamaha 150 for under 30K. Dry ride and great lay out.


The 21 is a little narrow but I do like the looks and specs of the BX22 Pro, anyone have one?


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Kenner21 said:


> I've offically doubled what I wanted to spend at first


I understand, but be careful doing that... You're 25-30k can end up 40-50k when you "peak around the corner" as I call it and then you have the TTL on top of that.

The 2400 NS for 41k with a 250 is a exactly what I am talking about. It's old new stock that comes with all the new warranties and the like, at a much lower cost. I'd toss out something like $35.5 and see what they say.

Last I checked, a 2009 just got a year older... 

Happy New Year!


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

ReelWork said:


> I understand, but be careful doing that... You're 25-30k can end up 40-50k when you "peak around the corner" as I call it and then you have the TTL on top of that.
> 
> The 2400 NS for 41k with a 250 is a exactly what I am talking about. It's old new stock that comes with all the new warranties and the like, at a much lower cost. I'd toss out something like $35.5 and see what they say.
> 
> ...


Exactly! Don't worry when it comes down to crunching numbers i'll come floating back down to reality. I won't buy something I can't afford easily because that tends to suck the fun right out of it. I will have a decent size down payment so that'll help. You're on the same line of thought as me I was thinking 36K for the 2009 unfortunetly a lot of these dealers would rather just let them sit there. Getting excited about boat show :work:


----------



## Dgeddings (Sep 16, 2010)

Lightly used haynie 24ho if you can find one


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Texxan1 said:


> I will have a 22 MOSCA for sale in a few weeks.. .2007 175 suzuki with new power head that i will be letting go for $27k...


Whatcha going to get Thomas ?


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

You could repower with a suzuki 150 4-stroke for closer to 10-11K. I just had a bid for my Kenner 21, PM me for more info. Nothing wrong with my engine, just really like 4-stroke engines quietness.



Kenner21 said:


> Tombo-
> 
> Yeah I've been looking at a lot of those in the last few days online. Found 2400 Tournament 2009 leftover and the dealer is asking 41500 with a 250 Suzuki. Wonder what he'd really take? I've offically doubled what I wanted to spend at first
> 
> We've talked about repowering the Kenner but I don't know about hanging a 13k dollar motor on a boat you probably couldn't sell the next day for 13k dollars. The boat needs some work and is definetly rough around the edges but it'll make a very affordable nice boat for someone who is willing to put a little elbow grease into her I just work too much.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

I think the price we got was something like 11K but then you have to pay for rigging controls taxes etc etc


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Kenner21 said:


> I think the price we got was something like 11K but then you have to pay for rigging controls taxes etc etc


Yep, OTD you are back up to $12K to $13K on an old boat. If you plan on keeping the boat for 4+ year, then maybe that would be the route to take. I sold my 2003 Kenner 21 a month ago b/c I didn't really like the Mercury on it. I considered re-powering it with a 4-stroke and OTD with rigging was going to be about $13K. I even checked into a 150 optimax and OTD was going to be right @ $11K and I just didn't want to do that, especially since I wanted to get a wood-free boat.

Anyway, make sure you hold to your price range so you can enjoy what you get and not feel burdened down. Good lucK!!!


----------



## redattack (Mar 3, 2010)

Two words.... Shallowsport latitude. Runs like a dream. If you want to fish the bay it will run shallow enough to get back in those pockets. And and do 40 to 50 in 4s and 5s. Also coming across the bay in a storm or if it is choppy you will not feel a thing. Also big enough to bring 6 of your fishing buddies with you and still have room. By far one of the best boats for inshore and off shore. And if you kayak you will have plenty of room for it on board.



Tight Lines


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Those Latitudes are 80-90k rigs


----------



## redattack (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah brand new. I found an old one for 35


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

redattack said:


> And and do 40 to 50 in 4s and 5s.


Ya don't say... :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*You would think a guy who has posted 96 times*

on 2cool would know better than to post something ridiculous as that on here.


ReelWork said:


> Ya don't say... :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## phi471 (Feb 14, 2006)

Haynie 23 Bigfoot. Of everything you mentioned, this would be the ideal boat. With your price range you would probably need to find one slightly used. As for the boat, it's shallow, fast, smooth, and has higher sides which is key if you want to go offshore on some days. Unfortunately, most are rigged with 2 stroke Mercurys which is not what you are looking for, but I have seen some with Verados and some even with the new Yamaha SHO.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

i think he ment inches


----------



## redattack (Mar 3, 2010)

ReelWork said:


> Ya don't say... :rotfl::rotfl:


 Haha sorry i was exaggerating a little bit there. More like 3s.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

redattack said:


> Haha sorry i was exaggerating a little bit there. More like 3s.


That's more like it... 

Now I agree with you on the recommendation, I've seen the latitude and it is perhaps the most well suited, all around boat for the Texas Coast.

Only downside, cost... (and maybe size)


----------



## TxDave (Jul 9, 2009)

hoosierplugger said:


> See if Levi's Blackjack is still for sale -- think it was in the mid 30's.
> 
> *To me* that's the perfect bay rig for the middle / upper Texas coast.
> 
> ...


X2

The boat is still for sale. I believe it is the best deal you can get for that price.


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

X3 on Levi's Blackjack. Hell of a sled for the money. 


Mike


----------



## boobytrap (Jul 23, 2010)

We have a 2010 Blue Wave 220 Deluxe Pro with Yammi 200 SHO, stereo, powerpole, jackplate..with only 50hrs on the motor. Bought it back in July. Selling it only bc we got a skinnier running boat. We will sell for 30K


----------



## never enuff (Jan 11, 2008)

*Blazer bay*

Adam Jaynes has a nice well taken care of 22 Blazer bay with 4 stroke yamaha 200. He babies his gear and i think he wants around 25k. Nice rig and he doesnt abuse it. food for thought. I can get you his number if you are interested.


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

Im Headed South said:


> X3 on Levi's Blackjack. Hell of a sled for the money.
> 
> Mike


She's a mean machine thats for sure!! Someone make me an offer.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

boobytrap said:


> We have a 2010 Blue Wave 220 Deluxe Pro with Yammi 200 SHO, stereo, powerpole, jackplate..with only 50hrs on the motor. Bought it back in July. Selling it only bc we got a skinnier running boat. We will sell for 30K


Saw that boat in your other thread, is it a V hull or does it have some sort of pocket tunnel?

<----offically approved for a loan, now I'm dangerous  I'm still milling a lot of things over I really like the Nautic Star 2400 I found but don't know I want to spend that kind of money. Looking forward to crawling around some boats this weekend. I will add this for people who sell boats for a living, nothing is more annoying to this potential buyer than "Call for Price" I can't think of a faster way to not make a sale.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

boobytrap said:


> We have a 2010 Blue Wave 220 Deluxe Pro with Yammi 200 SHO, stereo, powerpole, jackplate..with only 50hrs on the motor. Bought it back in July. Selling it only bc we got a skinnier running boat. We will sell for 30K


pics


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

never enuff said:


> Adam Jaynes has a nice well taken care of 22 Blazer bay with 4 stroke yamaha 200. He babies his gear and i think he wants around 25k. Nice rig and he doesnt abuse it. food for thought. I can get you his number if you are interested.


What year and how many hours?


----------



## ST.SIMONS (Jan 27, 2010)

How bout a brand new 2011 Blue Wave 2200 Pure Bay with a 150 Suzuki and 2 years more stem to stearn warranty giving you a total of 3 years with a Mcclain aluminum tandem axle trailer for $35,995. Comes with a hydraulic jacklate and much more. Not meaning to get out of your price range just a suggestion.:texasflag:cop:


----------



## JohnnyWalkerRed (May 3, 2007)

IMO The bigfoot sounds right for you but finding a used one with a four stroke on it will be the issue, I think.

Levi's Blackjack is a bad girl and I would love to have it but I cant see myself dropping 30+ G's for a ride with 400+ hours on it. Am I trippin here guys?


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

Ya might just go talk to Donnie Tran about an XLR8 2280 rigged with a Suzuki 4-st. He may suprise ya.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Durtjunkee said:


> Ya might just go talk to Donnie Tran about an XLR8 2280 rigged with a Suzuki 4-st. He may suprise ya.


X2 !!! I'm almost positive that Donny can help you out !


----------



## TxDave (Jul 9, 2009)

JohnnyWalkerRed said:


> IMO The bigfoot sounds right for you but finding a used one with a four stroke on it will be the issue, I think.
> 
> Levi's Blackjack is a bad girl and I would love to have it but I cant see myself dropping 30+ G's for a ride with 400+ hours on it. Am I trippin here guys?


I googled the life expectancy of an outboard engine and found a common response.

"The average outboard engine runs for about 1,500 hours before requiring significant maintenance. While this number might seem a little surprising, the average owner only uses their outboard for about 200 hours per year, thus, the average outboard motor can be expected to last 7-8 years, which isn't an unreasonable amount of time. However, it is possible to ensure an outboard lasts much longer with regular maintenance, and a few due diligence practices. For example, with two stroke outboard engines, it's important to have the right mixture of gasoline to marine engine oil. When two stroke outboard engines don't have the proper gasoline to oil mixture, it can cause the engine to wear down much faster. Winterizing the engine when not in use is a good idea, and ensuring that the engine is stored in a proper location is also important. With proper maintenance, it's possible to extend the life of an engine by a considerable amount, up to 500 hours for regular maintenance, and even up to 1,000 hours for those boaters with the utmost dedication. Maintenance and care will prolong the life of the engine, and overall, save a lot of money." http://www.outboardmotoroilblog.com/...tboard-engine/

I know Levi keeps his boat in top shape with all the required maintenance. Keep in mind this boat is a 2007 and has 50K+ invested. I think this is a steal! I'm surprised there hasn't been more people jump on it.

200hrs a year is a lot of time on the water if your not guiding. I think when someone purchases it that is not a full time fisherman they will be able to use that boat for 10+ years. As long as they keep up with the maintenance there is no telling how long it can last. I see a lot of motors from the 70's & 80's that are still on the water. Even at a smokin price he is still open to offers. Just my .02


----------



## JohnnyWalkerRed (May 3, 2007)

So I was trippin, LOL! 

Good post, I appreciate the info TD and maybe it will help me make a solid decision when I begin looking for my next rig which will be used. I Cant wait!


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

She's a running machine and ready to fish.. Just call me.. 830-613-1865


----------



## TxDave (Jul 9, 2009)

JohnnyWalkerRed said:


> So I was trippin, LOL!
> 
> Good post, I appreciate the info TD and maybe it will help me make a solid decision when I begin looking for my next rig which will be used. I Cant wait!


No problem. If you go to http://www.google.com/search?q=outb...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a and check out some of the results you will be surprised.

I saw a few responses that said people have had 4000hrs+ on their outboards. An outboard is meant to be ran and as long as the boat is used regularly and well maintained it can last a long time. I would much rather buy a motor that is used rather than sitting and collecting dust.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

400 hours is nothing. New E-Tecs don't even start the maintenance schedule till 300 hours. That Black Jack is a steal..


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

My dad has a 1970 glastron with a 70 chrysler on it he bought new. Still runs pretty good and I'm pretty sure there hasn't been any major work on it besides carbs and ignition maint.
Thats 40 YEARS


----------



## wadefish1 (Nov 19, 2008)

Kenner21 said:


> Exactly! Don't worry when it comes down to crunching numbers i'll come floating back down to reality. I won't buy something I can't afford easily because that tends to suck the fun right out of it. I will have a decent size down payment so that'll help. You're on the same line of thought as me I was thinking 36K for the 2009 unfortunetly a lot of these dealers would rather just let them sit there. Getting excited about boat show :work:


Kenner, this sounds more like the payment is more impotant than the cost of the boat, if so get what you want in the payment you want without being overly concerned if it's a new leftover as long as it's what you want. Don't forget unless the down payment is truely substantial you're not lowering the payment that much. Depending on the terms $1000.00 is somewhere between $10.00 and $20.00 difference in payment.


----------



## WestBay (Sep 1, 2007)

http://www.pangamarine.com/superskiff_specs.html
http://www.pangamarine.com/boca_marq_specs.html

There is a reason this is pretty much the only design you see in Mexico and Central America.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Nobody mentioned Sea Fox bay boats. Any thoughts?


----------



## Belt Sanders (Jun 30, 2004)

WestBay said:


> http://www.pangamarine.com/superskiff_specs.html
> http://www.pangamarine.com/boca_marq_specs.html
> 
> There is a reason this is pretty much the only design you see in Mexico and Central America.


It is because Yamaha was subsidized by those countries to build affordable boat and motor for multi purpose so that people with money could stimulate the economy.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Well had the chance to crawl around on some boats today at the boat show. Overall had a great time talked to some people who know how to sale a boat and some others who had their blinders on. Really would have liked to see a Key West 246 in person but all they had was the 216. 

Basically it's down to the Nautic Star 24 and the Bluewater 24 Pure Bay. Really enjoyed talking to Brad Northcutt from Hoover marine, answered all of our questions and went into detail about the Blue Wave we were looking at.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Kenner21 said:


> Basically it's down to the Nautic Star 24 and the Bluewater 24 Pure Bay. Really enjoyed talking to Brad Northcutt from Hoover marine, answered all of our questions and went into detail about the Blue Wave we were looking at.


Think you mean the BLUE WAVE 2400 Pure Bay...

Those two boats were very close for me as well, but as you know the Blue Wave won out... Better seating, storage and overall layout.

Draft was also a 2 inches more on the NS (14 inches) as was overall weight.. The NS could also only accommodate 1 on the console seat.

Overall though, very very closely matched boats...


----------



## jramm (Jun 15, 2004)

If you have taken a look already you might check here for something used ...

http://www.yachtworld.com/core/list...anyachtsales&page=broker&slim=broker&lineonly

The have several used boats that look like they might fit your requirements, even an '09 24 Blue Wave plus some 22 ft Blue Wave, Sea Pro, Triton, and Ranger.

These guys also usually have something similar to what you described ...

http://www.yachtworld.com/core/list...sportfishing&page=broker&slim=broker&lineonly

Hope that helps ... Good luck and enjoy whatever you end up with!


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

ReelWork said:


> Think you mean the BLUE WAVE 2400 Pure Bay...
> 
> Those two boats were very close for me as well, but as you know the Blue Wave won out... Better seating, storage and overall layout.
> 
> ...


I was a little tired last night, loooooong day!


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

ReelWork said:


> Think you mean the BLUE WAVE 2400 Pure Bay...
> 
> Those two boats were very close for me as well, but as you know the Blue Wave won out... Better seating, storage and overall layout.
> 
> ...


Does the Pure Bay have the ability to add a seat on the front casting deck and in the rear?


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Yes... PM sent.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

ReelWork said:


> Yes... PM sent.


Thanks!


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Well this has been a fun descision, I put a deposit down today on a 24 Blue Wave Pure Bay and I'm pretty excited about watching the build take place. I feel like I got one heck of a deal and look forward to breaking my new ride in. Thanks for everyones input, i will post build pics as I get them.

:brew::brew::brew:


----------



## shooks (May 12, 2010)

Have fun with the build. How much over 30k? What power are you going with?


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Kenner21 said:


> Well this has been a fun descision, I put a deposit down today on a 24 Blue Wave Pure Bay and I'm pretty excited about watching the build take place. I feel like I got one heck of a deal and look forward to breaking my new ride in. Thanks for everyones input, i will post build pics as I get them.
> 
> :brew::brew::brew:


Congrats and enjoy the ride.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

shooks said:


> Have fun with the build. How much over 30k? What power are you going with?


TTL out the door just 14k over my upper budget  Really a good deal on the boat. I wasn't originaly looking at a 24 but with the amount of people who fish in my family we want plenty of boat.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Remember what I told you about peaking around the corner when it comes to money... :slimer: That's what we kept doing... then you realize you have to either just get what you want or settle. 

That is a GREAT price with a 250.. Now you get to start dishing out coin on electronics... Guessing you will be going with a 8-12 inch screen from Garmin or Lowrance. I have a 5212 that will be installed in a couple of weeks along with a Fusion Head unit and JL audio 7.7's... Can't friggin wait! (just like I am sure you can't either!)

Oh by the way.... this makes for my 1000th post! :doowapsta


----------



## FISH TALES (Mar 20, 2011)

selling my 2007 220 deluxe pro Blue Wave. Perfect condition right at 100 hrs.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Way too late!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Now post some build pics man


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Boat is down at the dealership, it's been there for a few weeks waiting on leaning post I wanted. Should be done Tuesday or so.


----------



## thundertrout (Jun 22, 2006)

kenner21,how long did you wait for the build, from start to boat 
sitting on triler ready to roll out the door?


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Boat was ordered in January at boat show reached the dealership March 25th or so. I'm not sure it normally takes that long but they had quite a few orders from the boat show to build out.


----------

